# Happy to Join This Awesome Site!



## SDHaunter (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello to all the Haunters in this forum! I joined so I could find some great ideas of how to set up my yard for the perfect scary but fun display. So far I've found some really great ideas, some helpful videos, and an awesome book! Thanks to the Forum Creators and to all of you who put in so much hard and awesome work...and then spend the time to share it with all of us! I will try to get some good pictures of my creations and post them here when I'm done. 

If any one knows of any classes for prop building in the San Diego, California area, please post a reply here or send me an email. 

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SDHaunter!

There is a SoCal Haunters group.

There is a Norcal make 'n take group on here.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! Have fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

2 good groups and glad to have you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Check out these brothers. There are in San Diego too.

http://www.thebloodshedbrothers.com/


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see your Halloween photos!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, we are glad you're here!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

